# Dehydrating Collard Greens



## Pam in KY (Jul 26, 2011)

A friend-of-a-friend gave me a bag of collard greens and we're going to have some for supper tonight (black eyed peas & collard green soup) but I need to dry the rest for storage. I've been searching the www for how to's, but not coming up with answers to my questions, which are:

1. Do/should I blanch 1st?

2. Should I cut the leaves into strips before loading in the Excal?

3. Will they dry properly if I crowd them on the tray? These leaves are HUGE! :clap:


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I've dried other greens which would work the same as collards.

1. Yes, 2 minutes
2. No, they crumble nicely when dry and are easier to handle whole.
3. Yes. Spread them out as they dry and shrink.

Here's a link that gives the time:
Simple How to Blanch Vegetables Instructions


----------



## Pam in KY (Jul 26, 2011)

1. Thank
2. You
3. Danaus29

:goodjob:


----------

